# dcp profiles



## ario (May 31, 2014)

Aiming to obtain a certain specific look, is there any substantial advantage in term of image quality between using dedicated dcp profiles as opposed to editing colors and tones with the development tools?


----------



## johnbeardy (May 31, 2014)

You might want to define "image quality".

In general you might do it to work faster and more consistently, making fewer corrections to repeat a certain treatment when you're processing pictures from the same conditions - camera, lens, lighting, model, same skin colour (eg tan). In my view, it's generally unnecessary and only worthwhile for very controlled conditions such as product photography.

John


----------



## ario (May 31, 2014)

Thank you John,
I will try to be more clear. For some cameras LR is offering a multiple choice of dcp profiles for specific uses (portraits, vivid landscapes, Fuji films...) which i guess are supposed to emulate the manufacture's jpeg's. For some of my cameras, Leica for instance, similar profiles are not available and I have two choices: either to build myself such dcp profiles or try to get the same look creating presets with color and tonal corrections. In terms of speed I do not see any mayor difference, I am just wandering if there is any other reason to prefer the dcp route (as Adobe did).


----------

